# Transplanting Tips?



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm going to be transferring a couple crypt plants and am worried they will melt on me. Any suggestions? Their new tank will have higher light and CO2, although I haven't hooked the gas tank up yet.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Will the water chemistry be about the same? i.e. kh/gh, etc. I've never had a crypt melt on me transfering between three tanks (although I have had a Barclaya longifolia melt).


----------

